# Basement in ground swimming pool



## skipharper (Feb 25, 2015)

Any thoughts on where you would get ventilation requirements for a swimming pool in the basement of a SFD? I am leaning towards IMC--thoughts??


----------



## skipharper (Feb 25, 2015)

Basement of SFD


----------



## JBI (Feb 25, 2015)

International Pool Safety Code?


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2015)

ask for a techincal report?


----------



## mjesse (Feb 25, 2015)

2009 IMC 403.3 lists outside air rate at 0.48 cfm/sq. ft. of net occupable floor area.

I think that's a good start.

I did one years ago that had a major dehumidification system tied to the ventilation system. (like this)http://www.desert-aire.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=28&Itemid=28

Mechanical engineer required.


----------



## retire09 (Feb 25, 2015)

I would have far more to worry about than just the mechanical. I hope they have a structural engineer looking at the effect the in ground pool may have on the buildings foundation. Also the electrical in the basement will all be GFI protected including most likely all of the lighting. The pool bonding grid will be quit involved with all the foundation steel in the basement. In my opinion, this sounds like a very expensive and bad idea.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2015)

We have had two this year. The pool area has a totally separate ventilation system from the remainder of the house. All connectors and fasteners for the wood framing had to be listed for use in a high corrosive area (think pressure treated wood requirements)

The big issue was the pool could not drain into the sanitary or storm sewer without a pre-treatment.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you require all pools have pre-treatment for their drainage? First I have heard of.


----------



## mjesse (Feb 25, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Do you require all pools have pre-treatment for their drainage? First I have heard of.


We require a Ph test prior to allowing discharge into storm system. Water must be de-chlorinated to +/- 1 ppm


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2015)

hmmm, interesting.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2015)

Public Works requirement. Seems the sudden shock of the chlorine or saline solution kills a lot lot of the micro bugs that are used in the sewer plant. Pot growers played havoc on the system also when they where done with their liquid fertilizers and drop them down the sewer. Then again it was an easy way to find the growing facilities and pass the info on to the local law enforcement.

http://missoulanews.bigskypress.com/IndyBlog/archives/2011/03/15/feds-explain-medical-marijuana-busts


----------

